# Pre-Season Get Together?



## wildboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I have some bad news. i won't be able to make make it this sat. I have to work...this blows.:banghead3:banghead3 :banghead3 What time are you guys done at?
ross


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll be here as long as people want to stay. What time do you get out?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Currently planning on stopping in to hang out with some trappers.

So, PM me the directions or give me call.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

David G Duncan said:


> Currently planning on stopping in to hang out with some trappers.
> 
> So, PM me the directions or give me call.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## nstar (May 9, 2009)

Have to work saturday till 230 hope to make it down after work if it is ok i could be there at 330 thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wish I could be there :sad:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Wish I could be there :sad:


 
Bring your Mom. I dont have cake but I can stick a birthday candle in a venison burger.:lol:


----------



## wildboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I get out of work at 4:30 could get there by 5:30. i guessing you guys will be gone. 
ross


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

David G Duncan said:


> Currently planning on stopping in to hang out with some trappers.
> 
> So, PM me the directions or give me call.
> 
> ...


 Shoot ... if I had known Dave was going to be the special guest star I'd have made alternate plans this weekend.:coolgleam

I told my daughter I'd go to her cross country meet this weekend ... I had better not back out on that.:sad:


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like my son and me will be there p.m. me with something we can bring see you all soon have fun and be careful out there 
Bobby V


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

For any of you trappers that can make it Saturday, ask me about any of my trapping tools, preparation, fur handling... I will share anything I can about the way I do it.

It is always good to see how the other trappers do things. If you have anything that you could show or demonstrate that would be great. For example:

-Unusual seting or trapping tools
-trap basket the way you use it
-Cool traps or modified traps
-Secret lure recipe's:evil:

Or just bring yourselves with some trapping stories.


----------



## 100 (Apr 20, 2009)

would like to make the outing. could you e mail me your address. may have it but don't know your name off line. first time to reply on here.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

100 said:


> would like to make the outing. could you e mail me your address. may have it but don't know your name off line. first time to reply on here.


Welcome to the site!

Directions sent.

Hope to see you Saturday.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mark, I work until I think 4, MAY be able to get out there afterwards I'm just not sure...seems we have an archery deer season coming up in a week and I just don't feel like I'm ready for it. Hope I can make it! If not I hope you guys have great time!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bowhuntr81 said:


> Mark, I work until I think 4, MAY be able to get out there afterwards I'm just not sure...seems we have an archery deer season coming up in a week and I just don't feel like I'm ready for it. Hope I can make it! If not I hope you guys have great time!


Stop out and say "Hi" after work if you can, I'll be here. If not I still expect to see some deer pictures in a week when you get one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fur-minator said:


> Bring your Mom. I dont have cake but I can stick a birthday candle in a venison burger.:lol:


In my dreams. Thanks for the laugh though, after the day I had, it is very welcome.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Hope everyone has a great time, learns a bunch, and makes some new friends. I'll be looking for some pictures when we get back from the youth hunt.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

GERRYE said:


> Sounds like fun. Hope everyone has a great time, learns a bunch, and makes some new friends. I'll be looking for some pictures when we get back from the youth hunt.


 
Thanks and good luck on the hunt!

If anyone else wants directions I can send a PM. (Even if you don't know if you can make it)


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, the wax is still cooling, the food is put away and its time to reflect.

I want to start by saying "Thank you" to all those who made today a success. People's lives are always busy but the trappers of today are always willing to spend some time sharing the knowlege they have with someone willing to learn. 

There may not have been a ton of people here but the amount of experience and knowledge in one place was impressive. The only thing bigger than the food plates were the stories told. This was just the trapping fix I needed to get me by until trapping season starts.

A little food and fun.










Some trap tuning and modification discussion.









More fun.









If you have ever wondered what Earwax, Overthinking and Crows have to do with trapping, you will have to wait until the second annual Pre-Season Get Together next year to find out.

Thanks again,

-Mark


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job on putting this together Mark.

Stories are always entertaining when thet dude in the green shirt is around. And I sure would have liked to hear Dave D's stories of his latest adventures in Ak.


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to thank Mark for a great time it was the best
good food and better storys cant wait for the next one.
good luck this season see you in feb. for the next time
it was good to see Dave for all that was there thanks for 
a great day Bobby V


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mark

Thank you for hosting this gathering of trappers on Saturday. Your hospitality and man cave setup speak volume on your character and dedication to trapping.

I am sure more Michigan Trappers will take advantage of your future events. If not they will be missing out on a great time and an outstanding learning experience from you and others on how to set up trapping equipment.

Here are a couple of photos I took. Sorry I could not stay longer.

Dave


----------



## nstar (May 9, 2009)

thanks mark I had a great time, and being leard so new thing that should help this year thanks again hope to meet you and the rest of the group again Larry


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Mark,thanks again for hosting the get together and the waxed dirt.I had a great time and just like you,it was a much needed "fix" to get me by untill its time to start laying some steel  Also,I too was VERY impressed with your "man-cave".Thanks to everyone who was there,and look foward to seeing everyone soon.Untill then,take care,be safe and happy trapping


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like an awesome event. Great to see people with like interests on the site getting together to share information. Perhaps there should be an annual MS.com trappers rendezvous.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Steve said:


> Looks like an awesome event. Great to see people with like interests on the site getting together to share information. Perhaps there should be an annual MS.com trappers rendezvous.




what he said... :corkysm55


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Steve said:


> Looks like an awesome event. Great to see people with like interests on the site getting together to share information. Perhaps there should be an annual MS.com trappers rendezvous.


 
I can definitely give credit to this trapping forum and the people here for lowering my learning curve and networking me with some of the greatest people. If all goes well I plan to have another Get Together next year before season. Hopefully some of these younger trappers can benefit from the networking.

In the winter we plan to gather in the fur shed once again to do some hands on skinning, fleshing and finishing furs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cool, I'll volunteer some coyotes that need to be skinned  :lol:


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

looks like a ton of fun, sorry i missed it but if there's another one in the winter as long as I'm around count me in.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Cool, I'll volunteer some coyotes that need to be skinned  :lol:


Thanks Freepop! And then when your done showing us how its done you can skin some of ours too!:lol:

Flint's Finest, I'll let you know when it will happen.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

To heck with that, I have a hoist at the house now, all will be done within an hour of dispatch. Thought I'd be a nice guy and bring some frozen ones up


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Frozen ones!:yikes: :lol:


----------



## wildboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> I can definitely give credit to this trapping forum and the people here for lowering my learning curve and networking me with some of the greatest people. If all goes well I plan to have another Get Together next year before season. Hopefully some of these younger trappers can benefit from the networking.
> 
> In the winter we plan to gather in the fur shed once again to do some hands on skinning, fleshing and finishing furs.


 
I will make this one. I need the help with fur handling. I have never done it.
ross


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

For all you that did not make it you miss out Mark has a top notch
set up we talk about a feb. get together so if you can make it you 
will not be disappointed thanks agian .
Bobby V


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Definitely missed out...glad you all had fun! Mark, one of these days we will meet up! I drive by your place to many times to count in a given week. Here's to next time!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bowhuntr81 said:


> I drive by your place to many times to count in a given week. Here's to next time!


 
Stop in some time when your drivin by to say hi.

Every time I asked to see if you were working they tell me you are working the other shift.:lol:


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

had to track my deer sorry about the no show


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

michael witherell said:


> had to track my deer sorry about the no show


Deer Pictures???


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

What the heck where was my invite??????


Lmao no really looks like a great time if it wasnt that far from me and i didnt have bear season open that day i would of loved to come.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> Is there any interest in a Pre season get together in my fur shed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

